# N&B Flair 8000i EBW (LHD) - P90 RGS



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone on here knows the past history of this Flair 8000i by any chance?

Reg No: P90 RGS

It's on a 2007 plate and had two previous owners but cannot identify mileage on the advertisement material.

Also if any N&B owners can offer advice as to the pro's and con's of this model, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Andy

I don't know anything about this one, I do know that Travelworld are useless at putting any useful information in their adverts.

I know that the Flair is a nice motorhome and well built, good payload etc etc.We have one that was registered 2006 on the previous IVECO chassis. Ours is twin single beds the same as Travelworld's but can easily be converted to a large transverse double.

I have posted on the N+B owners web site to see if there is any more information for you and will certainly come back if I find anything.

Martin


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

If it helps, I'm very impressed by the build quality of the NB on the Iveco chassis.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

VanFlair said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I don't know anything about this one, I do know that Travelworld are useless at putting any useful information in their adverts.
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin that's very kind of you. I'd be interested to here any comments.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Andy

Just some observations from a owner of the previous model. As described by TW this is built on the IVECO chassis with 3 litre 4 cylinder turbo motor so that is cam chain not belt, the drive train layout is agile auto box on this one and of course twin rear wheels on the rear driven axle, I think this one in TW has diff lock as well which was optional but it makes a big difference in a soft and muddy field, rear air suspension which was fairly standard and on this model you could get 4 corner air.
The chassis is heavy duty when you have a look underneath and it will be plated MTPLM of 6 or 6.5 tonne with lots of spare payload.

The bodywork is built with aluminium foam sandwich sides and roof so that is aluminium both inside and out with all the inside surfaces carpeted, double floor with the road facing floor surface in fibreglass, all the services like Alde boiler fresh and waste tanks are in the floor and anything I have wanted to get at has been easy to access, the Alde is a wet system and even better with the optional engine heat exchanger.

The front cap of the vehicle is fibreglass and houses the massive windscreen which gives great panoramic views when you are living in it and driving although like other A class it can get quite warm and the screen is a fortune so make sure your insurance covers it, there is an aluminium roller shutter to shut off the windscreen which is quite well insulated. If you sit in one of these you will notice how close the driving position is to the front of the vehicle in comparison to either Merc based RWD or Fiat fWD vehicles.

Whilst the double floor gives great storage and services space when it is built onto a rear wheel drive chassis it makes for quite a tall vehicle at 3.2 metres plus air con and or sat dish so you do need to take a little extra care on some sites with trees. The interior layout and build quality is very impressive, the bathroom is spacious and has sliding doors to block it off from the lounge area the bedroom area or bot, the bar version layout like this one at TW and like ours gives plenty of space to move around the lounge when you are living in it and we have moved our TV from above the fridge freezer combo and installed a microwave.

Downsides, well not a lot really as we like this vehicle, the suspension might be a touch commercial on some of our dodgy roads but as it's our first motorhome we don't have anything to compare, the inside fittings are certainly quiet though and nothing rattles or creaks, it is a big vehicle but you can squeeze it into most places, again being big and heavy you get just over 20 mpg but it goes well and pulls like a train we cruise at around 55mph some travel faster which you can without problems. I can't comment on back up from the only dealer but the base vehicle can be services anywhere and the factory back in Germany are supposed to be very helpfull and do servicing and habitation checks.

All in all a nice thing, if you want to talk to some owners and are going to Malvern show the owners club will be there, any more information you want from me just shout, I will be able to link you to the original sales brochure in PDF format if you wish.

Sorry for the ramble.

Martin


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comprehensive feedback Martin greatly appreciated.

How many people can sit around the table for a meal do you think?

Also is the lounge table usable whilst the drop down bed is lowered?

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Andy

You would seat 4 people to eat at the bar table, it pulls out. The table would be useable when the drop down bed is down is in use but you would loose one seat because it has to fold down for the bed to come down.

Martin


----------

